# where can i get parts for 1050



## dmmartin27 (Sep 27, 2004)

thanks for all the info everyone it is greatly appricated.
now where can i get parts like points and coils and condnsers etc??
and a a fast and reliable price and service??/

any ideas. i live in ft worth tx.

anyone have any ideas??

thanks
]
david


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

David
You could try Ray's Mower for new parts at (610) 367-2078 
You could also try Rick (blackjackjake) at [email protected] he should have a used working coil laying around. Or you try to match one up at a local autoparts.

Did you carefully go over the wiring and clean and adjust the points? There is a black ground wire from the coil to the stop switch at the breaker box. Did you check this with VOM to be sure it's not grounded? It passes through the engine behind the flywheel and it could have gotten cut or damaged as the engine ran for the first time.

PS thanks for understanding about the avatar. Did you like any of the others I suggested? If you want I could downsize your choice and email it to you so you could use it.


----------



## dmmartin27 (Sep 27, 2004)

*sixchow*

hey sixchow 
yeah i did but have to make a choice. thanks for your help.
i will let ya know and thanks for the info on the engine i will check out rays and i willl check to coil and wiring


----------

